

Is Google Chrome the New IE6? - 16BitTons
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2397158,00.asp

======
JonnieCache
The difference that Michael Muchmore and PCMag are (deliberately) failing to
understand is that while these new features are currently only implemented by
chrome, this is only because other vendors have not yet implemented them,
whereas with IE6 MS prevented other people from implementing them. This is
what "lock-in" means.

There is absolutely nothing stopping MS from copy and pasting huge chunks of
chromium into IE tomorrow. That was not the case with activex.

Like others have said, this article is trolling us.

~~~
16BitTons
Yes, it is kind of amazing. I almost submitted it with the title "Does PCMag
Know What Open Means?" but I decided that there was enough linkbait/troll in
the material already. If nothing else, it does highlight that the concept of
"open" is still poorly grasped even within technical circles.

------
bradleyland
Go ahead and ignore the elephant in the room: Chrome is open source, IE6 is
proprietary software. IE was a means to an end for Microsoft, and that end was
extinguishing the uprising that is the internet. They almost succeeded, but
ultimately failed.

Chrome may have feature and marketshare parallels to IE6, but it will never be
IE6. IE6 was weilded in anger. Chrome is open source, which significantly
limits Google's ability to use it in a similar fashion. Not to mention, Google
isn't out to kill the web in the way that Microsoft was.

------
laconian
I think we're being trolled.

"Great stuff, faster Web interactions, but let's not forget that that
universal access using any software is why the Web took off in the first
place." Has he any had experiences where a site served only SPDY clients?

------
voidr
There is nothing stopping other browsers from implementing the same features,
most of them are probably fully documented standards anyway, even if there was
no documentation people could just look at Chromium's source code, which was
certainly not the case with IE.

This article is immensely ignorant, it basically states that no browser should
have capabilities that other browsers lack, if that would be the case than we
would end up in a deadlock, because everyone would wait for everyone.

Emerging standards need to be tried in the open, Google is doing the right
thing, they are trying SPDY with real world web apps and real world customers
so that it will mature by the time other browsers implement it and we won't be
stuck with implementations that suck.

------
The_Sponge
Not even close. What an incredibly sensationalist title from PC Mag.

------
ccanassa
The iPad IS the new IE6 <http://blog.millermedeiros.com/2011/01/ipad-is-the-
new-ie6/>

------
beej71
Re: that angry birds thing, it sounds to me like Google was marketing the
levels as "Chrome exclusive", but not that it specifically took advantage of
functionality that was only available on Chrome. I'm thinking something like
user-agent detection...? I'm info-poor, here, I admit.

------
spobo
I didn't read the article because it's crap. Did they mention that it auto-
updates? That alone makes the whole argument invalid because as long as there
is auto-update there is no lingering in the past.

------
wmf
In addition to what other commenters have said, IE6 got huge market share then
stagnated. Even worse, when IE7 came out, people didn't upgrade. Chrome
continues to improve and auto-update.

------
seppo0010
So, IE6 owns "Embrace, extend and extinguish"?

------
davidmathers
No.

